# AIRWIRE DECODER MOUNT.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was running a battery car with my Airwire decoder board in a box car. 


I have 10 decoders and decided to mount the decoder in some of my engines. 

I opened up the NW-2 and it was a rats nest so I gutted it.

I am replacing the bulbs with LEDs 

Here are some pictures on how I mounted the board.












I drilled and taped the lead weight for a 4/40 screw.
I used nylon spacer 1/2 inch long.
There is a nylon washer and a metal washer at the top 
The nylon spacer and washer are for insulation to prevent any short circuit o f any components on the board.
I did not want to use double faced tape because I think it hinders cooling of the board 
This way air can circulate all around the board. 










A 6 amp diode was put in the positive lead to prevent any damage that might happen if I were to hook up the polarity wrong. 
























The antenna is in a positin so it will stand up in the exhaust stack of the engine 
The smoke generator had been removed.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Smart way to mount the board. I usually edge mount the board to a piece of ABS using Walthers Goo and screw the ABS to one of the smoke unit bosses.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I put everything back together.









Everything worked









Lights came on, they switched with direction change the way they should









They turn on and off with the Air Wire 5000 

Now I am working on the Calf.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

After all the gutting and re wiring This is what I ended up with 


The Red and Black wires carry batter power for the Airwire decoder. 

The Yellow and Green wires are the drive for the trucks.

I with this wiring configuration I can put the Calf on either end of the Cow.

Also I can put the battery car on either end of the consist. 

JJ 













The adapter for the battery car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a little concerned that you are holding the entire board by just the edges. 

I'd be a little worried about vibration and flexing of the board, more to loosen the board or stress it near the attachment points. 

Can you find a way to do the same thing on each end also? 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Jun 2013 02:38 PM 
I'm a little concerned that you are holding the entire board by just the edges. 

I'd be a little worried about vibration and flexing of the board, more to loosen the board or stress it near the attachment points. 

Can you find a way to do the same thing on each end also? 

Greg 
I am thinking of end mounts and have two Ideas......Will see how they turn out.....One idea is prongs into the terminal strip at one end and screwing down with the wires . 

Of course the other end would be insulated. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Blue LEDs and the White LEDs super bright showed up in this mornings mail 

So did the solder points and the 1 inch nylon stand offs. 

I may now proceed with the SD 45 conversions. 

JJ


----------

